# Stupid 12V cover!



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I finally took action on the cheap ass 12V cap on my console that always pops out when I reach for my hand brake. The solution was simple. I simply wrapped the inner edge of the MOFO with some telflon tape. Now, she don't move no way. Of course if I used that outlet regularly, this would not be a good solution, but since I do not...

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

great solution! :thumbup:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> I finally took action on the cheap ass 12V cap on my console that always pops out when I reach for my hand brake.


 The same thing happens to the cap on my wife's '05 Sentra 1.8 Special Edition. I told her just to leave it off...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

metro273 said:


> The same thing happens to the cap on my wife's '05 Sentra 1.8 Special Edition. I told her just to leave it off...


You could but then it wouldn't look as nice (or maybe it does) and things could find their way in there, messing up the game. Teflon tape is dirt cheap and since I won't be using the outlet, it will probably last as long as I own the car.

Now, to sort out the stoopid cd storage.
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------

